# Browning symbol pattern



## jenbyrd926 (Nov 25, 2011)

My niece wants me to knit her anything with a browning symbol on it. Does anyone know of a pattern for a teenager.


----------



## zbigley (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi, could you take this logo and create a chart from it? There are many Browning symbols on the Google image page. Merry Christmas to all..............Zoe


----------



## dana768 (Jun 14, 2011)

what is browning? :?:


----------



## LilnanaJo (Nov 15, 2011)

Browning is a company that sells hunting related products.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Must be careful using someone's logo. They may not want you to use it without permission and may charge you a fee, if they don't sue you for copyright infringement. Companies are picky like that.


----------



## Cathryn 2ed (Feb 1, 2011)

jenbyrd926 said:


> My niece wants me to knit her anything with a browning symbol on it. Does anyone know of a pattern for a teenager.


There is one in Google images with a buck, a doe and a heart. Looks cool.


----------

